# groops



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

is a 6 inch groop at 70 yards any any good for out door


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> is a 6 inch groop at 70 yards any any good for out door


no but a six inch group is


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

a six inch group at that distance is pretty good. are you looking to start shooting FITA type shoots?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> a six inch group at that distance is pretty good. are you looking to start shooting FITA type shoots?


yeah

i just came in from out side and just got all 12 arrows inside the yellow on a 3 spot at 70 yards


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

not bad,not bad...keep in mind in FITA we shoot 70 METERS. not yards. 70m equals out to about 77 yards.
BTW: its groUp.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> not bad,not bad...keep in mind in FITA we shoot 70 METERS. not yards. 70m equals out to about 77 yards.
> BTW: its groUp.


lol i had a brain fart 
i get it yall


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

dude thats good, go email our ga world champions (you know who they are) and ask how big thir groups are. not that far off from yours


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

you must relize tho AT is more of a spelling B contest than a archery forum.:smile:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Mach12 said:


> you must relize tho AT is more of a spelling B contest than a archery forum.:smile:


realize ... though... and just for kicks, i found a little grammar error in there; it should be "than an archery forum" :wink:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Scrap that, i was wrong lol


----------



## Whitetailsnightmare (Sep 5, 2005)

lets keep this grammer comedy going


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yeah it is! Allthough I haven't shot 60 yards away yet.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> realize ... though... and just for kicks, i found a little grammar error in there; it should be "than an archery forum" :wink:





owww god my english teacher is on AT thats not good. :teeth::mg:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> owww god my english teacher is on AT thats not good. :teeth::mg:


I wish I had any teachers who shot... That would be nice.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> I wish I had any teachers who shot... That would be nice.


My brother's architectural dawing teacher is an archer. It got them out of homework for the first day of archery last year lol.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i reckon i coud tlk to some of my frands


----------

